
Home Alone: Here’s how they filmed its bonkers finale. (2015) - Tomte
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2015/11/16/home_alone_hit_theaters_25_years_ago_here_s_how_they_filmed_its_bonkers.html
======
ralusek
The idea of that movie empowering kids is not something I would have thought
of, but it's true. Being a kid in the 90s was so amazing.

